# Healthy Tuna Melt



## mom2uof2 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had these at a relatives house and I can not contact her for recipe I know some of the ingrediants they were so good they were cooked like a grill cheese sandwich I know they had tuna, cilantro,picante sauce


----------

